# Coming up soon. 21’ Tran Cat



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

This will be available in the next few days. 
2009 21’ Tran Cat with a Suzuki DF200

More details to come. 
$35k


----------



## DeepBlue36 (May 14, 2009)

I’m interested. You posted in the dealers section though, are you an individual or selling through a dealer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

DeepBlue36 said:


> I’m interested. You posted in the dealers section though, are you an individual or selling through a dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. That was a mistake. I’ll send you a PM. Thx


----------



## rdlewkoski (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm interested.
Please post more details.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Please delete. I posted in the wrong section.


----------

